

Some IT skills see pay hikes during downturn (Linux, Visualization etc) - kirubakaran
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2009/042309-it-skills-pay-hikes-downturn.html

======
johnbender
did you mean "virtualization"?

~~~
kirubakaran
Oops. Sorry. You are correct.

